# H.I.D Kit Is In, pictures!



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I finally had some time to install my H.I.D kits on my *Cruze. *
The kits you see here are 6000K headlights + ballasts
Was going to add 10000K fogs however, I like the way the *stock *fog light bulbs look with the H.I.D kit
Very happy with the way they turned out
The last picture was a before shot of the stock _headlight _bulbs


Install was very easy just make sure....

- You mount the ballasts in a *safe* spot 
-Try mounting them when air is _circulated_, for better lifetime performance
-Make sure you mount the ballasts firmly/tight to your vehicle!


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Looks good. where'd you get them? was it difficult to swap?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

My biggest worry with doing this is the glare. I know you can use the TSX retrofit kit, but it's kind of a lot of work just to get the headlights right...


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Can you take a pic of the install locations of the ballasts?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

wow.. those just blinded me. i feel bad for all your fellow drivers


----------



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I finally had some time to install my H.I.D kits on my *Cruze. *
> The kits you see here are 6000K headlights + ballasts


CHEVYCRUZE RS: how are the HID working with the DRL during the day? Are you having any flickering issues? Mine flickers on one side and doesn't turn on the other side during daytime. Are yours slim or regular ballasts? 35W or 55W?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

ahah Shawn, They look really bright because I took the picture from my blackberry so they really aren't that bright in person. 

The ballasts are 55W, When I turn on my car they are really dim, after about a minute or so (when the bulbs heat up) they are perfect. Didn't have any problems yet with the "flickering" issues. They are both regular size ballasts. 

I got them from a local dealer from Toronto. I will take pictures today of the ballast mounting process and the wiring and the kit itself. 


If they start giving me problems Im just going to order aftermarket headlights from some place, hopefully some companies start making nice ones that are catchy.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

< thinks he's gonna get dem now! :not_worthy:


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

lol


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

what shop in toronto did you get them at they look great!

how much did they cost you?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

A local shop in Woodbridge, North of Toronto about 15 min. Shops called AutoWorld. I paid $60 for them but only because I know the owner, regular price is around $100-$140 depending on what kit you get.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

think you can get me a deal like that i work at cn in vaughn


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

I think SOMEONE (hint hint) should set up a group buy!


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

^^^^agreed!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

ahah alright ill get plenty of info with regards to my H.I.D Kit for you guys interested in the H.I.Ds. Great quality light that comes with these h.i.d's. Really happy with the performance and have had no complaints with these.


----------



## stevenm (Jun 21, 2011)

awsome!


----------

